# Mont Ventoux - best airport



## cheadle hulme (16 Sep 2008)

I have 5 days holiday need using up and enough cash for hotels overnight. 

I want to climb Ventoux at the least plus as many HC climbs as possible.

Any suggestions for which airport to fly to (Manchester based) and options once there?

thanks in advance.


----------



## gavintc (16 Sep 2008)

Check out Craig at www.veloventoux.com - good man, reliable and recommended.


----------



## rich p (16 Sep 2008)

I'll second Craig's place. Superb.

Avignon is the closest airport and Nimes and Marseilles are within an a 90 minute drive


----------



## ASC1951 (16 Sep 2008)

Don't overlook the Gorges de la Nesque while you are there. Not a climb, of course, but a fantastic bit of road and you can do it as part of your approach to Ventoux.


----------



## gavintc (16 Sep 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> Don't overlook the Gorges de la Nesque while you are there. Not a climb, of course, but a fantastic bit of road and you can do it as part of your approach to Ventoux.



We did it as one of the prep rides for Ventoux -stunningly beautiful. We rode around Ventoux in a clockwise direction and loved the descent.


----------



## TheDoctor (18 Sep 2008)

You might find there aren't many / any other HC climbs nearby. The noticable thing about Ventoux (other than the fact that it's feckin' steep) is that it's the tallest thing for about a hundred miles in any direction.


----------

